

Doxing: An Etymology - grej
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/03/doxing-an-etymology/284283/

======
JonnieCache
Doxing is surely the supreme act of internet violence. I think this is what
journalists don't understand. Anonymity on the internet is what gives one the
absolute autonomy we all find so liberating. To unilaterally take that away
from someone is probably the most aggressive and violent thing you can do
while still remaining in the virtual world.

That doesn't necessarily mean it's always wrong for a journalist to do that,
but it should give insight as to why people are so upset here.

~~~
GuiA
I think a deeper issue is that a lot of nerds (term that I use here broadly to
define people who grew up using usenet, BBS'es, wrote/contributed to the open
source tools that power most of the internet, etc.) have a strong sense of
ownership when it comes to the internet, and feel strongly about respecting
netiquette (which includes not doxing people unless there's a crime underneath
with extremely strong evidence, like for example when that teenager posted a
video of himself torturing a cat on YouTube). It's pretty telling that acts
like that are typically frowned upon even by websites where morals don't fly
very high (e.g. 4chan).

Sadly, a lot of people who are foreign to that internet culture (like the
Megan McGrath who penned the Newsweek article) aren't aware of these implied
rules, or, if they are, they just don't care about it.

~~~
saraid216
> like the Megan McGrath who penned the Newsweek article

The person who wrote the Newsweek article was Leah McGrath Goodman. Megan
Graber wrote _this_ article. Who the hell is Megan McGrath?

~~~
GuiA
Oops, I wrote this when I was very tired last night. Meant Leah McGrath.

------
csbrooks
> "And journalists, for their part, have a long tradition of careful and
> nuanced thought when it comes to weighing private interests against public
> ones."

I'm sure some do, but as a whole? Come on.

------
res0nat0r
Can we quit saying the word doxing? It sounds idiotic. How about the proper
English word of "exposing" instead? Or is that too much to ask now that
Internet talk is mainstream and therefore we have to use incorrect grammar?

~~~
jewbacca
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_prescription](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_prescription)

